# ملف لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي



## hady habib (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اقدم لكم ملف اكسيل يتم عن طريقه حساب زوايا ميل الشمس فى جمهورية مصر العربية والتى بدورها تكون مهمه جدا لكل المهتمين بالطاقة الشمسية سواء كانت سخانات او توليد كهرباء او غيرها .

المتطلبات: استخدام اكسيل 2007 او ما تلاه لكي يتم تنفيذ جميع المعادلات بشكل سليم.


كلمة سر فتح الملف هي
hadyhabib


*ولى رجاء بسيط : اذا وجدت اى شئ تعترض عليه او تعلق عليه كخطأ فى الحسابات او المعادلات ارجو التكرم بإعلامي بذلك وسيكون من دواعي سروري الاجابة على استفساراتكم او اقتراحتكم او تعديلاتكم *

اترككم مع الصور وشرح موجز لكل صورة







هذه مقدمة عن الزوايا المستخدمة لحساب زاوية ميل الشعاع الشمسي






هنا يتم ادخال التاريخ والوقت لحساب زاوية الساعة وزاوية الانحراف







هنا تحدد المدينة لتظهر الاحداثيات الخاصة بها وحساب خط الطول والعرض وكذلك الارتفاع 
كما تظهر خلايا لادخال زاوية ميل الخلية على الارض وكذلك زاوية ميل العمودي على السطح







هنا تظهر النتيجة النهائية لحساب زاوية الميل للشمس مع العمودي على سطح الارض







يمكنك التزود بالمعلومات عن المدن عن طريق الضغط على اسم المدينة او المحافظة كما يمكنك رؤية الخريطة لهذه المدينة بالضغط على الاحداثيات المكتوبة فى الجدول ولكن يشترط الاتصال بخدمات الانترنت


تنزيل الملف 

Angles Value final by hady

Mediafire| 315.06 KB


​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## سهام معمر (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي هادي على هذا المجهود


----------



## hady habib (6 مارس 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء



ربنا يخليكي وان شاء الله اقدر افيد الناس ببعض المعلومات البسيطة اللى عندي


----------



## hady habib (6 مارس 2011)

سهام معمر قال:


> شكرا لك اخي هادي على هذا المجهود



العفو ده واجب كل واحد فينا 

لاننا هنتسأل عليها يوم القيامة


----------



## hady habib (6 مارس 2011)

تم التعديل على الملف وضافة بعض الخصائص لحساب كمية الاشعاع الشمسي و الاسقاط الشمسي على الخلايا الشمسية المائلة وحساب موقع او مكان الشمس بأكثر من طريقة كذلك حساب كتلة الهواء وسوف ارفعه اخر اليوم بإذن الله تعالى 

وانا الان احاول اضافات الحسابات الخاصة بتحديد وقت شروق وغروب الشمس وتوقيت تعامد الشمس وطول اليوم وأسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## alexemi (23 يوليو 2011)

a;vh


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيرا اخ هادي
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ibrahim alshoupaki (6 أبريل 2012)

eng /ahmed alkhaligy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم



آمل أخي بالاستفاده من خبراتك نظرا لاني اقوم بجمع اكبر قدر من هذه المعلومات في بناء مشروع تخرجي دمت بخير


----------



## مروان القصار (1 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فلاح حسن الشمري (21 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد


----------



## tout2007 (21 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع والملف رائعين
شكرا لك على هذه الاضافة الجميلة
أذا كنت قد قمت بتحيدث الملف يرجى رفعه على الموقع أو التكرم بارساله لى على بريدى الالكترونى:
[email protected]
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## absabnfernas (15 نوفمبر 2012)

أذا كنت قد قمت بتحديث الملف يرجى رفعه على الموقع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## aymangalal510 (22 مايو 2013)

مشكور جدا لمجهودك


----------



## John.g91 (18 يونيو 2013)

شكرا , ما هى كلمة المرور ؟


----------



## blue rose (27 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mr Perfect (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مجهود غير عادي .. ألف شكر


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## smsmosa (30 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس هادى وكل الزملاء المهندسين فى المجال 
ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية حساب منظومة المجمعات ومستلزماتها لتسخين حمامات السباحة حيث اقوم بحسابها على اساس مجمعات شمسية ابعاد 193*93 سم والمواسير مصنعة من الالومنيوم وسطح المجمع من الالومنيوم المطلى بمادة سوداء , مثلا نفترض حمام مستطيل ابعاد 6*10 متر فى القاهرة الجديدة نموزج للحسابات ودرجة الحرارة المطلوبة 27 - 28 درجة مئوية
م/اسامة نبيل 
[email protected]


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 يوليو 2014)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ENG DE (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك اللة خيرا وشكرا


----------



## مهند الجنابي (3 أبريل 2015)

*مجهود رائع ومبارك ان شاء الله شكرا" على هذا الطرح الاحترافي الجميل *


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## رواينية (27 يوليو 2020)

Merci


----------

